# HD800 Cable Advice



## Bilavideo

I recently purchased an HD800, which is wonderful. I like the stock cable that came with the headphone but the length is overkill. I don't need six feet of cable. I need maybe half that. I'd like to get a high-quality cable but something short and relatively lightweight. Any suggestions?


----------



## jc9394

I ordered a 6' Moon Audio Blue Dragon, it is in my office now. I will let you know how it is compare to the stock cable on Monday. I uploaded the pics that Drew sent me on the Protector thread.


----------



## musicman59

Contact Robert at Aphrodite Cu29 audiophile grade audio video cable and electronics
 I just got my T1 recabled with his top of the line Zeus based on Wireworld OCC DNA Helix wire and it is incredible sounding and very light.

 Read this:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/bey...-cable-485340/


----------



## monsieurguzel

I highly recommend the DHC (Double Helix Cable) Complement Clone for HD800. It is really a wonderful cable and beautifully made, but a little on the expensive side. It has really taken my HD800 to a more enjoyable level


----------



## musicman59

I have not tried the Clone but I have the Complement with my HD800 and it takes them to a higher level. Unfortunately it is more than double the Zeus so for the price the Zeus is a great option.
Zeus OCC Copper Headphone Cables


----------



## superchan

about the HD 800 should the internal cable also be replaced or not ?? for a balanced config ??


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bilavideo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently purchased an HD800, which is wonderful. I like the stock cable that came with the headphone but the length is overkill. I don't need six feet of cable. I need maybe half that. I'd like to get a high-quality cable but something short and relatively lightweight. Any suggestions?_

 

The usual one: Cut it to half the length and solder a Neutrik or Furutech plug onto it. That's what I've done, and it even resulted in a slight sonic improvement.

 The stock cable really isn't bad – no need to replace it, unlike with the HD 580/600/650 –, but my two other cables offer specific sonic advantages nonetheless. Soon after the Clone, which is often recommended here, I ordered the Silver Dragon, because the Clone was a tiny bit too dull for my taste. Apart from that soundstage and imaging were better. The Silver Dragon even topped it in this respect and additionally had a treble-friendlier sonic balance. But that's with a slightly modded HD 800 tuned for lower internal reflections and sibilance, so it may not necessarily be a universally valid recommendation. I can imagine the Clone to be a better choice for the original HD 800.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *superchan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_about the HD 800 should the internal cable also be replaced or not ?? for a balanced config ??_

 

No.
.


----------



## aimlink

Anyone tried the HD800 Cardas cable and likes it?


----------



## musicman59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *superchan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_about the HD 800 should the internal cable also be replaced or not ?? for a balanced config ??_

 

What do you mean with "internal cable"?


----------



## IPodPJ

Jazz,
 I think your opinions of the DHC Clone are misplaced. I would attribute the dull sound to be more a property of your Corda amp. I've heard the clone on a Beta22 and it's anything but dull.

 Headphone cables have extreme synergy with amps. I don't know why but they do. The DHC Complement made a gigantic improvement to the Phoenix compared to other cables, whereas on other amps the difference was not quite as huge.


----------



## superchan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicman59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you mean with "internal cable"?_

 

i tought those cable need to be replaced or somthing els inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 i look like i just worried to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sale price is still 990 EUR but i asked offer one unite and it could be sold for 872 EUR include shipping. Its still asking 200 EUR to much.


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think your opinions of the DHC Clone are misplaced. I would attribute the dull sound to be more a property of your Corda amp. I've heard the clone on a Beta22 and it's anything but dull._

 

This characteristic was consistent among different amps. Moreover the Symphony is anything but dull. But you haven't heard my modified HD 800. My perception is correct as far as my own ears are concerned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone reviewed cables from Moon Audio ?


----------



## JaZZ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone reviewed cables from Moon Audio ?_

 

Just the Silver Dragon – and very rudimentarily. It sounds extremely detailed and focussed, even more so than its predecessor, the V1. Highly recommended from my part. Maybe too treble-friendly and analytical to some with the original HD 800.
.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





jazz said:


> This characteristic was consistent among different amps. Moreover the Symphony is anything but dull. But you haven't heard my modified HD 800. My perception is correct as far as my own ears are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, but that's only how they sound with your modded HD800s. Your opinion isn't really valid for a regular HD800 since we don't know what your mod does to the sound of the HD800.


----------



## JaZZ

Quote: 





shahrose said:


> Yes, but that's only how they sound with your modded HD800s. Your opinion isn't really valid for a regular HD800 since we don't know what your mod does to the sound of the HD800.


 

 True – and that's what I stated from the start. – But you could try to reproduce my mod.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Has anyone tried the Markl (Lawson Audio) Adrenaline's?


----------



## vcoheda

i have silver dragon and cardas. both cables are good. on my cary 306, which is a somewhat forward-sounding player, the cardas is better. you should buy a cable that complements your system.


----------



## kwang411

Are there any recommendations if I want a warmer sound?
  I find the trebles a bit too harsh at times, and although the mids are good, I wish there's a bit more warmth to it so the vocals sound better.
  Thanks!


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Has anyone tried the Markl (Lawson Audio) Adrenaline's?


 

 I know someone who has the Adrenaline, Silver Dragon, and APS V3 and he prefers the Adrenaline over all of them. Judging by its construction, I would imagine the Adrenaline is similar to the Complement or other high end copper cables.

  
  Quote: 





kwang411 said:


> Are there any recommendations if I want a warmer sound?
> I find the trebles a bit too harsh at times, and although the mids are good, I wish there's a bit more warmth to it so the vocals sound better.
> Thanks!


 
   
  For that, go for a high quality copper cable.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> i have silver dragon and cardas. both cables are good. on my cary 306, which is a somewhat forward-sounding player, the cardas is better. you should buy a cable that complements your system.


 

 So with my 38 birthday a few days away, I was looking at either the Moon audio cable or Cardas cable for my HD800s. I mostly listen through my tube amp (neutral, but on the warm side of neutral). Why did you prefer the cardas cable? Was it warmer/brighter?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## kwang411

Do you have any specific brand suggestions? I'm a complete noob with cables... thanks!
  
  Quote: 





shahrose said:


> For that, go for a high quality copper cable.


----------



## jc9394

Try Blue Dragon from Moon Audio, it is slightly warmer than the custom made silver cable from a DIYer. I'm using it with my WA6, it is more detail and expanded sound stage compare to stock one. The one I have have a mini XLR connector with it so I can change the end from 1/4 to XLR or Protector plug. I may get a TWag in the future to give silver cable a try again.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





shahrose said:


> I know someone who has the Adrenaline, Silver Dragon, and APS V3 and he prefers the Adrenaline over all of them. Judging by its construction, I would imagine the Adrenaline is similar to the Complement or other high end copper cables.
> 
> 
> 
> For that, go for a high quality copper cable.


 
  Glad to hear it!, I'm very interested in the Adrenaline cables because I was told to go copper due to the high frequency response of the HD800's I've gotten a quote for a custom cable, Cable pants instead of the splitter they use, a viablue 6.3mm plug, and nylon sheathing covering the entire cable (it's all black) it makes it closer in appearance to the stock cable.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





kwang411 said:


> Do you have any specific brand suggestions? I'm a complete noob with cables... thanks!


 
  DHC Complement or DHC Complement Clone, markl Adrenaline, and Equinox Voice for high-end. Blue Dragon V3 for a lower quality but cheaper cable. I've owned the BD V3, Complement Clone (very close to the Complement) and a friend owns the Adrenaline. I have not owned the Equinox Voice but have read anecdotes of its merits (for $1400 though, I'm not sure if it's worth its cost). Cardas also has an affordable copper cable, and judging by its price, it probably plays in the same league as the Blue Dragon.


----------



## ctemkin

Awhile ago at a meet in DC I had the opportunity to compare my HD800s with silver dragon balanced against 4N6's with Equinox Voice (he had the $1,400 cable, I may be getting the name wrong).  I listened to each using several different CDs. I really did not hear any difference on either my system or his.  Then 4N6 compared his and my HD800s on his system.  As I recall, he said that he heard somewhat more detail through his, but that the differences were subtle.


----------



## monsieurguzel

I can vouch for the DHC Complement clone cable!  I have owned it for a few weeks now and it has really done wonders for the HD800.  The cable removed a lot of the shrill on higher frequencies and added a whole lot more body to the mids, thus making the listening experience fuller and less fatiguing for longer listening periods.  What I love about this cable is that it's not overly bulky and is incredibly attractive and flexible, unlike my previous Silver Dragon cable that had the techflex covering.  The cable is slightly on the more expensive side but it very high quality and has complete channel separation between left / right sides.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





monsieurguzel said:


> I can vouch for the DHC Complement clone cable!  I have owned it for a few weeks now and it has really done wonders for the HD800.  The cable removed a lot of the shrill on higher frequencies and added a whole lot more body to the mids, thus making the listening experience fuller and less fatiguing for longer listening periods.  What I love about this cable is that it's not overly bulky and is incredibly attractive and flexible, unlike my previous Silver Dragon cable that had the techflex covering.  The cable is slightly on the more expensive side but it very high quality and has complete channel separation between left / right sides.


 

 I'll be getting the DHC OCC Silver cable in a couple weeks to compare to my Copper Complement Clone. Peter says it edges out the copper in terms of impact and soundstage, but I'll have to hear for myself before I decide.


----------



## JaZZ

shahrose said:


> I'll be getting the DHC OCC Silver cable in a couple weeks to compare to my Copper Complement Clone. Peter says it edges out the copper in terms of impact and soundstage, but I'll have to hear for myself before I decide.


 

 Sounds interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There was I time when I was considering it, although it's really too expensive. (I'm not saying it's not worth it, mind you!) And don't forget to do the damping mod! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## monsieurguzel

I just feel that there are better ways to spend over $1.2k to upgrade various parts of your equipment instead of another cable upgrade when you already own a DHC Complement cable, which is already amazing!.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





monsieurguzel said:


> I just feel that there are better ways to spend over $1.2k to upgrade various parts of your equipment instead of another cable upgrade when you already own a DHC Complement cable, which is already amazing!.


 

 It didn't cost me quite that much  but yes I do agree with you. I'll be focusing more on my main components from now on, just want to get the cable out of the way.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





shahrose said:


> DHC Complement or DHC Complement Clone, markl Adrenaline, and Equinox Voice for high-end. Blue Dragon V3 for a lower quality but cheaper cable. I've owned the BD V3, Complement Clone (very close to the Complement) and a friend owns the Adrenaline. I have not owned the Equinox Voice but have read anecdotes of its merits (for $1400 though, I'm not sure if it's worth its cost). Cardas also has an affordable copper cable, and judging by its price, it probably plays in the same league as the Blue Dragon.


 

 I agree with Shahrose's list but I would add the AprhoditeCu29.com Zeus cable. It is made out of WireWorld OCC copper (or silver) Eclipse 6 wires. I own the Complement and the Zeus. The Zeus is as good as the complement at a lower price and at a fraction of the weight.
  Don't get me wrong, the Complement is and outstanding cable and I love it in my HD800 but so the Zeus. It brought my T1 from almost selling them to extremely close to my beloved HD800. 
http://aphroditecu29.com/Zeus/Zeus_Headphone_Cable.aspx


----------



## musicman59

Robert from AphroditeCu29.com sent me an email toady to let me know that the first 3 orders for a Zeus cable will receive 20% discount. That will make an awesome price for a extremely nice sounding cable.


----------



## rgs9200m

The Double Helix Complement balanced cables totally transformed the sound of 800s for me. Highs, lows, mids, sound-space, you name it, everything is different and far better. They are magnificent. I really did not expect such a dramatic change. I'll give some more impressions later.


----------



## scootermafia

Glad you liked it!  Those Bocchinos need to find a happy home on one of my cables...good deal that the Furutechs are a more reasonable size.
   
  Anyone else find the Bocchinos to be a tight fit as XLRs go?  Not sure I can keep using them, they take some serious force to plug in.


----------



## Bones13

Qusp did my HD800 balanced cables with the Bocchino BAXLR ending.  Mine fit the Apache just right.  Not too tight at all. They are wonderful cables, copper, and very flexible.  Sound is right across the spectrum.
   
  I have not gotten a balanced cable for my HD650 yet, as I run single ended in that system.
   
  I will say that taking my HD800 single ended on the Raptor to balanced on the Apache was night and day.  This was especially true of the W5000 with Moon Audio Black cable done balanced.


----------



## scootermafia

I think these new BAXLR ravens have slightly oversize pins.  They are a force fit, which is a bit disturbing to people trying to jam them into $4000+ amps.  I think they may have permanently loosened the jacks on my Phoenix, although they seem to still fit smaller XLRs just fine.  You do have to plug them in a few times.  I think previous runs of BAXLRs have been more normal-size, like the ones that Qusp was using.  
   
  HD650s really like being balanced.  It does remove the veiled sound, they can really fool you when properly amped.  My HD600s aren't that far from my HD800s when they're balanced.


----------



## budx3385

I just bought a 10ft balanced Silver Dragon HD800 cable from Drew at Moon Audio.  He said he ran out of V2 cable so he gave me the new, not-yet-announced V3 using 7n UP-OCC silver wire, similar to the DHC silver, but less than half the price.  Terminated with rhodium FP-601s.  New cover - flexible, no microphonics.
   
  To my ears, on the Rudistor RP010B or the DNA Sonnet, the HD800s sound dark, lacking in upper harmonics, using either the stock cable or the Adrenalin cable, which is based on the Jena cryo-d OCC wire that I use for all i/c's.
   
  The Silver Dragon V3 made the HD800s cleaner and fuller all across the spectrum.  The sound field is mesmerizing - like total immersion. They are only a teeny bit dark now, compared to my reference LA7000s.  In oher words, the V3 HD800s are a vast improvement.
   
  I was about ready to sell my HD800s.  They were usefuI only for a cable demo to my son.
   
  Now I will keep them, and I will enjoy them.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> I just bought a 10ft balanced Silver Dragon HD800 cable from Drew at Moon Audio.  He said he ran out of V2 cable so he gave me the new, not-yet-announced V3 using 7n UP-OCC silver wire, similar to the DHC silver, but less than half the price.  Terminated with rhodium FP-601s.  New cover - flexible, no microphonics.
> 
> To my ears, on the Rudistor RP010B or the DNA Sonnet, the HD800s sound dark, lacking in upper harmonics, using either the stock cable or the Adrenalin cable, which is based on the Jena cryo-d OCC wire that I use for all i/c's.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree. I've owned a few aftermarket cables for my headphones and the 7N UPOCC silver made the biggest improvement over stock. It's so good that I'm getting one for the Audez'e LCD-2 as well.
  Edit: I posted impressions a few months ago here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/474329/hd800-and-silver-cable/15
*Wikipedia:* _B.A.C.K._ is the fourth studio album by the Danish technical thrash metal band Artillery. *»*


----------



## budx3385

Shahrose, thanks for the link tip. 
   
  I was pleasantly surprised about this 7n OCC slver cable, because every time I've tried silver i/c's, they sounded bright, tending towards shrill.  This cable is nothing like that.  It's just clean and open, and the sound is enveloping.
   
  I do hear an occasional (rare, actually) high frequency warble, like a very high IM distortion, but I've noticed it on the HD800s with every cable.  The first time I heard one I thought it was the disk, but a change of headphone quickly settled that.  I've often wondered whether this might be  one reason the upper harmonics seem damped.  But I haven't read any technical literature about the Senn's, so that's all I know.
   
  And now that I can finally enjoy them, it really doesn't matter!


----------



## Shahrose

Quote: 





budx3385 said:


> Shahrose, thanks for the link tip.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised about this 7n OCC slver cable, because every time I've tried silver i/c's, they sounded bright, tending towards shrill.  This cable is nothing like that.  It's just clean and open, and the sound is enveloping.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's strange. Have you tried the 800s from other sources/amps?


----------



## Jalo

"Awhile ago at a meet in DC I had the opportunity to compare my HD800s with silver dragon balanced against 4N6's with Equinox Voice"

 Are you comparing the silver dragon balance to the Equinox Voice balance? Do you know if the Voice is balance or single ended?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone tried A Pure Sound cable on HD800 ?


----------



## majkel

Just read the thread linked here before.


----------



## budx3385

Quote: 





shahrose said:


> That's strange. Have you tried the 800s from other sources/amps?


 


 Yes, with two amps and two sources.


----------



## sonq

Quote: 





kwang411 said:


> Are there any recommendations if I want a warmer sound?
> I find the trebles a bit too harsh at times, and although the mids are good, I wish there's a bit more warmth to it so the vocals sound better.
> Thanks!


 
  Noticed the list of sources you're using; could these be partially responsible for the hash treble?


----------



## ardilla

I want more bass, varmer mids and less treble. Any cable that'll make these specific wonders?


----------



## JaZZ

ardilla said:


> I want more bass, varmer mids and less treble. Any cable that'll make these specific wonders?


 

 You can have these wonders even almost for free (I know, that's less appealing...). It's not a cable that does it, though – but after this mod a Silver Dragon has proven to be an excellent match.
.


----------



## scootermafia

Yes, the HD800 mods with fabric going inside the earcup to the left of the driver are pretty effective.  You can try a lot of different materials, very thin cotton works well in my book.


----------



## budx3385

THANK YOU
  THANK YOU
  THANK YOU
   
  to Jazz for including a link to this HD800 mod thread
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/464042/want-more-bass-from-your-hd-800-easy-mod
   
  which also includes a link to this prior HD800 mod thread
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/446585/hd800-modification-thread
   
  which is real helpful to folks like me who read head-fi occasionally and miss some great ideas like these!
   
  and when I saw this comment by IPodPJ
   
  "Each HD800 varies in tonal balance. When at the last meet, I tried Uncle Erik's HD800 on a vinyl rig with my cable and compared them to my HD800 with the mod. His pair had a little more bass than mine did. So you won't be able to find one mod that will work for everyone, since all pairs of HD800 measure differently."
   
  I was really happy, because my HD800s suffer from being too dark, not too bright --- they seem to emphasize the lower harmonics instead of the higher harmonics.  I installed the Silver Dragon V3 cable from Moon and that really helped a lot.  But I would very much like to know what you wizards think I could try to mod in the inner reflection surfaces that might take it the other way, brighter???
   
  If some of you have ideas for this direction, would you PLEASE share them here???


----------



## JaZZ

budx3385 said:


> "Each HD800 varies in tonal balance. When at the last meet, I tried Uncle Erik's HD800 on a vinyl rig with my cable and compared them to my HD800 with the mod. His pair had a little more bass than mine did. So you won't be able to find one mod that will work for everyone, since all pairs of HD800 measure differently."


 
   
  I doubt that such massive deviations are the norm; the posted individual FR graphs just show marginal differences. My friend Kurt's new pair had the same sonic balance as mine when I auditioned it, just showed the initial unrefinement I recall from mine.
   


> I was really happy, because my HD800s suffer from being too dark, not too bright --- they seem to emphasize the lower harmonics instead of the higher harmonics. I installed the Silver Dragon V3 cable from Moon and that really helped a lot. But I would very much like to know what you wizards think I could try to mod in the inner reflection surfaces that might take it the other way, brighter.   If some of you have ideas for this direction, would you PLEASE share them here.


 
   
  Since the main effect of the mod is the reduction of inner reflections, the reduced treble intensity is the result of reduced parasitic transient corruption – the direct sound from the membrane has the same treble content as before. Hence it is the better solution than a cable with the same treble-reducing effect, which reduces the sound as a whole, direct signal and parasitic reflections. That's not to say that all a cable does is amplitude-response modifications, though, but it's one important component, and it certainly can't eliminate earpiece reflections. So independent of the desired sonic balance I would try the mod anyway and then start from there in your case. The more so as it has a beneficial effect on the relation between mid-treble and upper treble. To my ears the original mid-treble emphasis has indeed somewhat outshone the upper treble – a phenomenon that's almost gone since the mod, not least because the 6.3-kHz peak now is perceivedly reduced to almost zero. Add to this the nice sparkle the Silver Dragon adds to the upper treble...
   
  The only solution that comes to mind – if after the mod the result is still on the dark side for your ears – is active equalizing. Have you already tried different earpiece placements? I wear my HD 800 very low for optimal results.


----------



## budx3385

JaZZ - thanks again.  I just replied to your answer in the HD800 bass mod thread
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/464042/want-more-bass-from-your-hd-800-easy-mod/60#post_6911013


----------

